# America's Got Talent



## Amelia

Any fans?


----------



## bayoubill

got into AGT towards the end of the season before last...

really got into it last season... was a big fan of Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr. and Anna Graceman...

haven't really gotten into it this season... mebbe 'cause my memory of Landau and Anna is still so fresh... and I can't imagine any performers topping them...


eta:  gotta say, the times I've watched AGT this season, I've really enjoyed Howard Stern's presence...


----------



## Katzndogz

bayoubill said:


> got into AGT towards the end of the season before last...
> 
> really got into it last season... was a big fan of Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr. and Anna Graceman...
> 
> haven't really gotten into it this season... mebbe 'cause my memory of Landau and Anna is still so fresh... and I can't imagine any performers topping them...
> 
> 
> eta:  gotta say, the times I've watched AGT this season, I've really enjoyed Howard Stern's presence...



I liked Murphy too.  Graceman not so much.

I have not watched this year consistently, but the cowboy singer Vet looks good.  What aggravates me are the children.  No matter how good, or bad, the kids never get turned down.  They should be pickier as to who gets through. If this isn't going to be a las vegas act, send them home.


----------



## Amelia

The mind reader was mystifying.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyRxGaakEJQ]Eric Dittelman, Austin Auditions ~ America's Got Talent 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

All these reality talent shows are blurring together ... 


I missed the first part of the AGT episode which had "The Untouchables" dance team at the beginning so I missed part of the explanation for why people in/with that group looked so familiar.   Did some catch-up online and so now I know that the man and woman waiting in the wings as the 8- to 13-year-olds danced were in the dance troupe Miami All-Stars which made it to the top ten of AGT last year.  

But the boy standing at the front of the troupe when they took their bows looked familiar too.  After doing a little bit of searching ... looks like that boy is D'Angelo Castro, part of the duo D'Angelo & Amanda who won "Live to Dance" last year.   And apparently he's the son of Miami All-Stars couple.  Amanda might also be in the current troupe but I didn't recognize her.  So the kid wins a quarter of a million last year and this year he's out again on another reality talent show.   


Wonder if that past exposure will work for or against them ....


----------



## Mad Scientist

I was tempted to watch just for Howard Stern but then I realized it's just another TV show I don't need to watch.


----------



## Amelia

The live audience vote rounds have started.  Some acts are having the same problem I've seen before:

Folks who wowed on the less glitzy stage in the audition come out in black costumes to perform on the black stage with the black background and it's hard to see what they're doing now.  






Do the majority of viewers not have any trouble seeing them?  If there are enough viewers like me, I'd think the acts' coaches would have noticed it from earlier years and not let their groups make that mistake.


----------



## Amelia

I didn't hear the news about Sharon's son.


I kinda liked the dogs. I doubt they will get through though. 

 What struck you as horrific?  That it looks like the man might be moving their jaws up and down?  Last night the prosthetic slipped a little on the first dog and I could see how it fit around the dog's own jaw.


----------



## Caroljo

Katzndogz said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> got into AGT towards the end of the season before last...
> 
> really got into it last season... was a big fan of Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr. and Anna Graceman...
> 
> haven't really gotten into it this season... mebbe 'cause my memory of Landau and Anna is still so fresh... and I can't imagine any performers topping them...
> 
> 
> eta:  gotta say, the times I've watched AGT this season, I've really enjoyed Howard Stern's presence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Murphy too.  Graceman not so much.
> 
> I have not watched this year consistently, but the cowboy singer Vet looks good.  What aggravates me are the children.  No matter how good, or bad, the kids never get turned down.  They should be pickier as to who gets through. If this isn't going to be a las vegas act, send them home.
Click to expand...


Isn't the cowboy singer vet the one they found out wasn't really a vet?  I think he got kicked off for lying....but he was good!

I love this show.  I wasn't sure how i'd like Stern, but he is actually quite good and getting better.  I was really moved by his response when he made the one little boy? cry - i think it was in the first or 2nd show....he felt so bad!


----------



## bayoubill

I watched every episode last season...

with the high point for me being this remarkable audition performance...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWJFjivqsYM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWJFjivqsYM[/ame]

haven't been able to really get into this season's shows because I simply can't imagine anything topping that...


----------



## bayoubill

from what I've seen of this season's performers, they mostly make me think I'm watching reruns of last year...

the guys on the bicycles are a case in point... yeah, sure... it's dangerous and they're doing it in a confined space... but the bicycle guys last year were doing the exact same thing... and the judges said the exact same things to these new guys that they said the guys last year... do they really think we have such short memories...?


----------



## redhead

I wish Howard Stern would be a bit more respectful!!! He isn't the only judge & isn't the only one with an opinion!!! What he thinks is talent is ALWAYS right!!!! It is not fun to watch the show & listen to him interrupt the other judges or even others on the show!!! He could go home for all I care!!!!!!! Very rude & we have enough of that in this world!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G

I watched it because of Howard Stern and he really makes the show.  He did say no to a little boy back in early auditions and the boy cried.  Howard went up and consoled the kid but you could tell Howard was really crushed.  So much that he walked off for awhile.  

The kids are cute but the judges do say yes a lot just because they don't want to hurt them.

I haven't watched in a few weeks.  Yes, this particular talent show is pretty good.


----------



## Aquarius

Will the board of NBC program oversight, Please. consider bringing professionalism back to AGT??
Howie and Howard  nitpicking each others judging abilities, while neither has the qualification or background to judge talent.........in front of a international audience.  They, and the producers, come across as highly paid buffoons.  Sharon is such a dignified lady for the wife of a rock star, but she also does not possess talent judging qualification.
Then there's Nick Cannon.  Hamming it up and getting involved with the contestants performance would be really great prank at a high school play.  As host, he's supposed to guide the tone and tenor of the show in a professional manner.
Why not "clean house" and have a season w/professionals who would restore the decorum and professional presentation one would expect from a premier network.  If it don't work, go back to trashy


----------



## Intense

The whole thing seems staged and fake.


----------



## Katzndogz

Aquarius said:


> Will the board of NBC program oversight, Please. consider bringing professionalism back to AGT??
> Howie and Howard  nitpicking each others judging abilities, while neither has the qualification or background to judge talent.........in front of a international audience.  They, and the producers, come across as highly paid buffoons.  Sharon is such a dignified lady for the wife of a rock star, but she also does not possess talent judging qualification.
> Then there's Nick Cannon.  Hamming it up and getting involved with the contestants performance would be really great prank at a high school play.  As host, he's supposed to guide the tone and tenor of the show in a professional manner.
> Why not "clean house" and have a season w/professionals who would restore the decorum and professional presentation one would expect from a premier network.  If it don't work, go back to trashy



They can't bring professionalism to AGT.  It would be too boring.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sarah G said:


> I watched it because of Howard Stern and he really makes the show.  He did say no to a little boy back in early auditions and the boy cried.  Howard went up and consoled the kid but you could tell Howard was really crushed.  So much that he walked off for awhile.
> 
> The kids are cute but the judges do say yes a lot just because they don't want to hurt them.
> 
> I haven't watched in a few weeks.  Yes, this particular talent show is pretty good.



That's what bothers me the most.  The kids, no matter how bad they are, always get a yes.   If the judges pass on their responsiblity to let the audience eliminate them later it's really sad because that slot could go to someone really talented.


----------



## Amelia

amfree4all said:


> Aquarius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the board of NBC program oversight, Please. consider bringing professionalism back to AGT??
> Howie and Howard  nitpicking each others judging abilities, while neither has the qualification or background to judge talent.........in front of a international audience.  They, and the producers, come across as highly paid buffoons.  Sharon is such a dignified lady for the wife of a rock star, but she also does not possess talent judging qualification.
> Then there's Nick Cannon.  Hamming it up and getting involved with the contestants performance would be really great prank at a high school play.  As host, he's supposed to guide the tone and tenor of the show in a professional manner.
> Why not "clean house" and have a season w/professionals who would restore the decorum and professional presentation one would expect from a premier network.  If it don't work, go back to trashy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really excellent comments!  Piers Morgan was a great loss to the show.  I can understand his leaving.  Sharon would hit him with paper if he said something she disagreed with and Howie hounded him with a group of contestants in weird outfits, invading his trailer to the point that he fled.  He gave honest assessments of performances and would be scolded by Sharon!!!  You say that Sharon is "dignified".... anything but!!!!!  She once threw a glass of water in the face of a young woman who criticized Ozzie and pulled her hair; she was drunk on another show and worst of all, she commented on how much pubic hair Susan Boyle must have!!!!!  Only the lowest trash would do such a thing.  Nick Cannon I don't get.  How did he ever attract Mariah Carey?  I know Mariah herself had a major breakdown a few years ago and is probably on psycho meds but Cannon looks like a skinny little kid and acts like one most of the time.  I don't understand how he could have had kidney failure and lupus and go on as if nothing was wrong.  That's major health issues.  As far as Howard Stern goes, that's Howard Stern.  I am not against Jews but these three are Jewish and should get along!!!!!
Click to expand...



^^ 

example of someone going one sentence too far.

You turned yourself from sounding like a relatively reasonable critic with some good points into sounding like a bigot in 56 characters.


----------



## edwardwhite

American Golt talent is very good  platform for who have talent. I watched this show from last 2 season. When i watched these show, i am great fan of this tv show. Lot of talented person show their talent in this tv show.  I never missed this any episodes. and I am also  great fan of Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr. and Anna Graceman. I also wanted to this tv show to show mine talent



____________________________
See the secret circle episodes online


----------



## AquaAthena

Amelia said:


> Any fans?



I haven't watched it, as of this post. Do you like it Amelia?


----------



## Amelia

I liked it in the past but my appreciation has waned.  For the last two weeks, we haven't been able to pick up NBC here and I didn't feel disappointed about missing it.


----------



## AquaAthena

Amelia said:


> I liked it in the past but my appreciation has waned.  For the last two weeks, we haven't been able to pick up NBC here and I didn't feel disappointed about missing it.



I see. Thanks. 

I watched one season of Dancing with the Stars, and none since. Too boring, plus I am not a big fan of choreographed dancing. I really DO get "into" free style, though. Big time. As in, "clear the dance floor."


----------



## Politico

I had hopes for it in the beginning. But after watching them sending people through that could not possibly translate into a Vegas show I tuned out.


----------



## BDBoop

My daughter pointed out Michael Grimm to me, and I love him, but I haven't tuned in otherwise.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J86CRxMhLA]Michael Grimm - Fallin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

What about Landau Eugene Murphy?


----------

